# شوية كتشيهات



## mrmr120 (17 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## sharihan (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة جدااااا يا مرمر بس انا بالبس صابوهات فا ممكن تجبلنا شوية​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
بس انتى بنت ولا ولد
لو بنت هجيب لك فى ركن حواء
انما ولد هجيب منين سبوهات للولاد​


----------



## Romeo911 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

حلوين فعلا بس بالنسبة للتالت و الرابع جامدين مووووت​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

دا يمشى مع لبس  العيد  بتاعى ​ممكن  تبعتيهولى
ههههههههههههه


----------

